# Sudden Cardiac Arrest



## traumateam1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I am doing a research paper on SCA and was wondering if anyone had excellent sources of info and statistics on SCA.

If you could post a link to some sources that would be much appreciated. 

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here ya go...
http://www.emedicine.com/med/TOPIC276.HTM
http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4741
http://www.hrspatients.org/patients/heart_disorders/cardiac_arrest/default.asp
http://www.medicinenet.com/sudden_cardiac_death/article.htm
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/dci/Diseases/scda/scda_whatis.html


and: 

Altemose GT, Buxton AE. Idiopathic ventricular tachycardia. Annu Rev Med. 1999;50:159-77. [Medline]. 
Anderson KP, Freedman RA, Mason JW. Sudden death in idiopathic dilated cardiomyopathy. Ann Intern Med. Jul 1987;107(1):104-6. [Medline]. 
Antiarrhythmics Versus Implantable Defibrillators Investigators. A comparison of antiarrhythmic-drug therapy with implantable defibrillators in patients resuscitated from near-fatal ventricular arrhythmias. The Antiarrhythmics versus Implantable Defibrillators (AVID) Investigators. N Engl J Med. Nov 27 1997;337(22):1576-83. [Medline]. 
Bayes de Luna A, Coumel P, Leclercq JF. Ambulatory sudden cardiac death: mechanisms of production of fatal arrhythmia on the basis of data from 157 cases. Am Heart J. Jan 1989;117(1):151-9. [Medline]. 
Belhassen B, Viskin S. Idiopathic ventricular tachycardia and fibrillation. J Cardiovasc Electrophysiol. Jun 1993;4(3):356-68. [Medline]. 
Benditt DG, Pritchett LC, Smith WM, et al. Characteristics of atrioventricular conduction and the spectrum of arrhythmias in Lown-Ganong-Levine syndrome. Circulation. Mar 1978;57(3):454-65. [Medline]. 
Berger S, Dhala A, Friedberg DZ. Sudden cardiac death in infants, children, and adolescents. Pediatr Clin North Am. Apr 1999;46(2):221-34. [Medline]. 
Beta-blocker Heart Attack Research Group. A randomized trial of propranolol in patients with acute myocardial infarction. I. Mortality results. JAMA. Mar 26 1982;247(12):1707-14. [Medline]. 
Bigger JT, Fleiss JL, Kleiger R. The relationships among ventricular arrhythmias, left ventricular dysfunction, and mortality in the 2 years after myocardial infarction. Circulation. Feb 1984;69(2):250-8. [Medline]. 
Bromberg BI, Lindsay BD, Cain ME. Impact of clinical history and electrophysiologic characterization of accessory pathways on management strategies to reduce sudden death among children with Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome. J Am Coll Cardiol. Mar 1 1996;27(3):690-5. [Medline]. Brugada J, Brugada R, Brugada P. Right bundle-branch block and ST-segment elevation in leads V1 through V3: a marker for sudden death in patients without demonstrable structural heart disease. Circulation. Feb 10 1998;97(5):457-60. [Medline]. 
Brugada P, Brugada J. A distinct clinical and echocardiographic syndrome: right bundle branch block, persistent ST segment elevation with normal QT interval and sudden cardiac death. PACE. 1991;14:746-51. 
Burkart F, Pfisterer M, Kiowski W. Effect of antiarrhythmic therapy on mortality in survivors of myocardial infarction with asymptomatic complex ventricular arrhythmias: Basel Antiarrhythmic Study of Infarct Survival (BASIS). J Am Coll Cardiol. Dec 1990;16(7):1711-8. [Medline]. 
Burke AP, Farb A, Malcom GT. Coronary risk factors and plaque morphology in men with coronary disease who died suddenly. N Engl J Med. May 1 1997;336(18):1276-82. [Medline]. 
Chang D, Goldstein S. Sudden cardiac death in ischemic heart disease. Compr Ther. Feb 1997;23(2):95-103. [Medline]. 
Chizner MA, Pearle DL, deLeon AC. The natural history of aortic stenosis in adults. Am ]. 
Davies MJ, Thomas A. Thrombosis and acute coronary-artery lesions in sudden cardiac ischemic death. N Engl J Med. May 3 1984;310(18):1137-40. [Medline]. 
Davies MJ. The investigation of sudden cardiac death. Histopathology. Feb 1999;34(2):93-8. [Medline]. 
Doval HC, Nul DR, Grancelli HO. Nonsustained ventricular tachycardia in severe heart failure. Independent marker of increased mortality due to sudden death. GESICA- GEMA Investigators. Circulation. Dec 15 1996;94(12):3198-203. [Medline]. 
Doyle JT, Kannel WB, McNamara PM. Factors related to suddenness of death from coronary disease: combined Albany-Framingham studies. Am J Cardiol. Jun 1976;37(7):1073-8. [Medline]. 
Driscoll DJ, Edwards WD. Sudden unexpected death in children and adolescents. J Am Coll . 
Gillum RF. Sudden coronary death in the United States: 1980-1985. Circulation. Apr 1989;79(4):756-65. [Medline]. 
Gilman JK, Jalal S, Naccarelli GV. Predicting and preventing sudden death from cardiac causes. Circulation. Aug 1994;90(2):1083-92. [Medline]. 
Goldberger JJ. Treatment and prevention of sudden cardiac death: effect of recent clinical trials. Arch Intern Med. Jun 28 1999;159(12):1281-7. [Medline]. 
Goldstein S, Landis JR, Leighton R. Characteristics of the resuscitated out-of-hospital cardiac arrest victim with coronary heart disease. Circulation. Nov 1981;64(5):977-84. [Medline]. 
Goldstein S. The necessity of a uniform definition of sudden coronary death: witnessed death within 1 hour of the onset of acute symptoms. Am Heart J. Jan 1982;103(1):156-9. [Medline]. 
Gottlieb SS. The use of antiarrhythmic agents in heart failure: implications of CAST. Am Heart J. Nov 1989;118(5 Pt 1):1074-7. [Medline]. 
Holmes DR, Davis KB, Mock MB. The effect of medical and surgical treatment on subsequent sudden cardiac death in patients with coronary artery disease: a report from the Coronary Artery Surgery Study. Circulation. Jun 1986;73(6):1254-63. [Medline]. 
Iseri LT, Humphrey SB, Siner EJ. Prehospital brady-asystolic cardiac arrest. Ann Intern Med. Jun 1978;88(6):741-5. [Medline]. 
Itoh H, Horie M, Ito M. Arrhythmogenesis in the short-QT syndrome associated with combined HERG channel gating defects: a simulation study. Circ J. 2006;70(4):502-8. 
Jaoude SA, Leclercq JF, Coumel P. Progressive ECG changes in arrhythmogenic right ventricular disease. Evidence for an evolving disease. Eur Heart J. Nov 1996;17(11):1717-22. [Medline]. 
Kannel WB, Cupples LA, D''Agostino RB. Sudden death risk in overt coronary heart disease: the Framingham Study. Am Heart J. Mar 1987;113(3):799-804. [Medline]. 
Kuller LH. Sudden death--definition and epidemiologic considerations. Prog Cardiovasc Dis. Jul-Aug 1980;23(1):1-12. [Medline]. 
Kunavarapu C, Bloomfield DM. Role of noninvasive studies in risk stratification for sudden cardiac death. Clin Cardiol. 2004;27(4):192-7. 
Ladich E, Virmani R, Burke A. Sudden cardiac death not related to coronary atherosclerosis. Toxicol Pathol. 2006;34(1):52-7. 
Latini R, Maggioni AP, Flather M. ACE inhibitor use in patients with myocardial infarction. Summary of evidence from clinical trials. Circulation. Nov 15 1995;92(10):3132-7. [Medline]. 
Lerman BB, Stein KM, Markowitz SM. Idiopathic right ventricular outflow tract tachycardia: a clinical approach. Pacing Clin Electrophysiol. Dec 1996;19(12 Pt 1):2120-37. [Medline]. 
Lombardi G, Gallagher J, Gennis P. Outcome of out-of-hospital cardiac arrest in New York City. The Pre- Hospital Arrest Survival Evaluation (PHASE) Study. JAMA. Mar 2 1994;271(9):678-83. [Medline]. 
Makikallio TH, Barthel P, Schneider R. Frequency of sudden cardiac death among acute myocardial infarction survivors with optimized medical and revascularization therapy. Am J Cardiol. 2006;15;97(4):480-4. 
Marcus FI, Fontaine GH, Guiraudon G. Right ventricular dysplasia: a report of 24 adult cases. Circulation. Feb 1982;65(2):384-98. [Medline]. 
Maron BJ, Bonow RO, Cannon RO. Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. Interrelations of clinical manifestations, pathophysiology, and therapy (2). N Engl J Med. Apr 2 1987;316(14):844-52. [Medline]. 
Maron BJ, Shirani J, Poliac LC. Sudden death in young competitive athletes. Clinical, demographic, and pathological profiles. JAMA. Jul 17 1996;276(3):199-204. [Medline]. 
Maron BJ, Epstein SE, Roberts WC. Causes of sudden death in competitive athletes. J Am Coll Cardiol. Jan 1986;7(1):204-14. [Medline]. 
Maseri A, Severi S, Marzullo P. Role of coronary arterial spasm in sudden coronary ischemic death. Ann N Y Acad Sci. 1982;382:204-17. [Medline]. 
McCullough PA, Thompson RJ, Tobin KJ. Validation of a decision support tool for the evaluation of cardiac arrest victims. Clin Cardiol. Mar 1998;21(3):195-200. [Medline]. 
Metoprolol in Acute Myocardial Infarction Trial Research Group. Metoprolol in acute myocardial infarction (MIAMI). A randomised placebo- controlled international trial. The MIAMI Trial Research Group. Eur Heart J. Mar 1985;6(3):199-226. [Medline]. 
Moss AJ, Hall WJ, Cannom DS. Improved survival with an implanted defibrillator in patients with coronary disease at high risk for ventricular arrhythmia. Multicenter Automatic Defibrillator Implantation Trial Investigators. N Engl J Med. Dec 26 1996;335(26):1933-40. [Medline]. 
Moss AJ. Prognosis after myocardial infarction. Am J Cardiol. Oct 1 1983;52(7):667-9. [Medline]. 
Moss AJ, Schwartz PJ, Crampton RS. The long QT syndrome. Prospective longitudinal study of 328 families. Circulation. Sep 1991;84(3):1136-44. [Medline]. 
Moss AJ, Hall WJ, Cannom DS. Improved survival with an implanted defibrillator in patients with coronary disease at high risk for ventricular arrhythmia. Multicenter Automatic Defibrillator Implantation Trial Investigators. N Engl J Med. Dec 26 1996;335(26):1933-40. [Medline]. 
Myerburg RJ, Castellanos A. Cardiac arrest and sudden cardiac death. In: Brunwald E, ed. Heart Disease: A Textbook of Cardiovascular Medicine. 4th ed. Philadelphia, Pa: WB Saunders; 1992:. 756-89. 
Myerburg RJ, Kessler KM, Castellanos A. Sudden cardiac death. Structure, function, and time-dependence of risk. Circulation. Jan 1992;85(1 Suppl):I2-10. [Medline]. 
Myerburg RJ, Estes D, Zaman L. Outcome of resuscitation from bradyarrhythmic or asystolic prehospital cardiac arrest. J Am Coll Cardiol. Dec 1984;4(6):1118-22. [Medline]. 
Nademanee K, Singh BN, Stevenson WG. Amiodarone and post-MI patients. Circulation. Aug 1993;88(2):764-74. [Medline].


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 19, 2008)

when you get through with those try these as well: 

Napolitano C, Bloise R, Priori SG. Long QT syndrome and short QT syndrome: how to make correct diagnosis and what about eligibility for sports activity. J Cardiovasc Med (Hagerstown). 2006;7(4):250-6. 
Narasimhan C, Jazayeri MR, Sra J. Ventricular tachycardia in valvular heart disease: facilitation of sustained bundle-branch reentry by valve surgery. Circulation. Dec 16 1997;96(12):4307-13. [Medline]. 
Neuspiel DR, Kuller LH. Sudden and unexpected natural death in childhood and adolescence. JAMA. Sep 13 1985;254(10):1321-5. [Medline]. 
Prystowsky EN. Prevention of sudden cardiac death. Clin Cardiol. 2005;28(11 Suppl 1):I12-8. 
Rosen MR, Jause MJ, Myerburg RJ. Arrhythmias induced by coronary artery occlusion: what are the electrophysiologic mechanisms? In: Hearse DJ, Mannings AS, Janse M, eds. Life-Threatening Arrhythmias During Ischemia and Infarction. New York, NY: Raven; 1987:. 11-47. 
Sarkozy A, Brugada P. Sudden cardiac death and inherited arrhythmia syndromes. J Cardiovasc Electrophysiol. 2005;16 Suppl 1:S8-20. 
Schoenfeld MH, McGovern B, Garan H. Determinants of the outcome of electrophysiologic study in patients with ventricular tachyarrhythmias. J Am Coll Cardiol. Aug 1985;6(2):298-306. [Medline]. 
Spirito P, Seidman CE, McKenna WJ. The management of hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. N Engl J Med. Mar 13 1997;336(11):775-85. [Medline]. 
Sra J, Akhtar M. Recent advances in understanding the mechanisms, diagnosis and treatment of congenital and acquired long QT syndrome. Indian Heart J. Nov-Dec 1996;48(6):639-51. [Medline]. 
Stern S, Tzivoni D. Ventricular arrhythmias, sudden death, and silent myocardial ischemia. Prog Cardiovasc Dis. Jul-Aug 1992;35(1):19-26. [Medline]. 
Stevenson WG, Stevenson LW, Middlekauff HR. Sudden death prevention in patients with advanced ventricular dysfunction. Circulation. Dec 1993;88(6):2953-61. [Medline]. 
Tamburro P, Wilber D. Sudden death in idiopathic dilated cardiomyopathy. Am Heart J. Oct 1992;124(4):1035-45. [Medline]. 
Thompson RJ, McCullough PA, Kahn JK. Prediction of death and neurologic outcome in the emergency department in out-of-hospital cardiac arrest survivors. Am J Cardiol. Jan 1 1998;81(1):17-21. [Medline]. 
Thompson RJ, McCullough PA, Kahn JK. Early prediction of death and neurologic outcome in out-of-hospital sudden death survivors in the emergency department. Circulation. 1996;94:I-356. 
Viskin S, Lesh MD, Eldar M. Mode of onset of malignant ventricular arrhythmias in idiopathic ventricular fibrillation. J Cardiovasc Electrophysiol. Oct 1997;8(10):1115-20. [Medline]. 
Wellens HJ, Durrer D. Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome and atrial fibrillation. Relation between refractory period of accessory pathway and ventricular rate during atrial fibrillation. Am J Cardiol. Dec 1974;34(7):777-82. [Medline]. 
):335-71. [Medline]. 
Zipes DP, Wellens HJ. Sudden cardiac death. Circulation. Nov 24 1998;98(21):2334-51. [Medline].


----------



## Alexakat (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok...that is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 19, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy C:censored::censored::censored:!
Thanks Rid! My paper is now complete 
Again, thank you! ^_^

Now let me just read through all of it hehe


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 19, 2008)

Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy is the most common underlying cause of sudden cardiac arrest in athletes under 35. 

Cleveland Clinic. (2006). Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. Retrieved November 3, 2007,
http://www.clevelandclinic.org/heartcenter/pub/guide/disease/hcm/default.htm

Drezner, J.A. (2000).  Sudden cardiac death in young athletes [Electronic version]. 
	Postgrad Medicine 108(5), 37-50. 

Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy Association. (2007). 
What is Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy? Retrieved November 2, 2007, 
from http://www.4hcm.org/WCMS/index.php?overview

Maron B.J., Shirani, J., Poliac, L.C. (1996). Sudden death in young competitive athletes:
clinical, demographic, and pathological profiles. [Electronic version].
 JAMA, 276(3), 199-204.

Maron, B.J. (2002a). Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy [Electronic version]. 
	Circulation, 106, 2419-2421. 

Maron, B.J. (2002b). Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy: A Systemic Review 
[Electronic version]. JAMA, 287, 1308-1320.

If you give me your email and a promise not to plagiarize I'll send you 2 of my papers - one on HCM and one on Sudden Cardiac Death in athletes.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 19, 2008)

Just use a medical search engine like____ to provide links

www.medscape.com

to be as general or specific as you want.

examples:
http://search.medscape.com/all-search?queryText=sudden%20cardiac%20arrest


----------

